# My Android based carpc setup



## BassMechanic308

Well, I've been a long time lurker, probably the past year and a half now. I've been doing large amounts of research from every vehicle or build I can find, so not just this site, but others as well. 

I currently own a 97 ford expedition, a 04 ford focus zts, and a 92 ford ranger extended cab. Each has small upgrades audio wise but nothing to really boast about currently. 

Here are my plans as follows, that I intend to install into the expedition, seeing as its the primary vehicle.

The pc. It's an android based, small form factor board. It's an Odroid XU4. An octocore based system utilizing 2 different cpu's in tandem to create a highly powerful system, a quad core a15 2.0ghz, and an a7 1.4ghz quad core cpu. It only has 2gb of ram, but that's fine as android systems don't require huge amounts of ram. Has a standard hdmi output, one 2.0 usb port and 2 usb 3.0 ports. Also had a gigaport ether net port. Uses a emmc 5.0 chip, 8gb in size(extremely fast over a micro sd card). More info is avaliable at hardkernel.com

I will also be using a 800 x 600 7 inch touchscreen monitor with the above odroid. It's usb powered along with the touch screen input/output. Uses a standard hdmi connection. Also offered at hardkernel. It's open frame, but they will have some sort of case coming out this year. 

I will be using a 1tb 3.0 usb hard drive to store media. I will have audio and video on it. Currently ripping my cd's in possession to flac format, and finding sources for other cd's I don't have.

I will be using a usb dac from muse audio for output to a dsp. amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FEDHHKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1451840077&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=usb+dac is the dac I have bought and am using now. Works 100% out of box. Plug and play.

Dsp wise, which I haven't bought yet, I'd like to buy a minidsp c-dsp 6x8. 

Door speakers, I currently have infinity reference in all 4 doors, but I'd like to change the fronts to an active setup utilizing vifa tweeters and 6.5 inch silver flutes. I have yet to pick an amp, but I think I'll get one to match my subs amp.

Sub stage wise, I like bass, so I need to build my box for my 4x Sundown Audio SA8V2's I already own. The amp for the subs is a lanzar opti2000d. Plan to run at 1ohm with all 4 subs.

I have 0 gauge wire from kunkonceptz and SHCA to use, and I need to pick up a secondary battery. Most likely a large g31 agm or two along with the optima underhood already. Not sure I'll upgrade the 130amp alt just yet. Want to see how a battery setup will do first. 

But as of now, this is how I'm planning to do things.


----------



## BassMechanic308

As of now I need to still pick up a wifi stick, a 7 port usb hub 3.0 of course, a couple 5v 4a power adapters, the dsp, and a 4 channel amp to get going fully. 

I already have a bt adapter. And I may get a obd2 dongle as well.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Everything I have so far.



The main board, the xu4.



The screen. 



The usb dac. 



And the 1tb hard drive.

So far this is all I have to show you. It is working, but haven't really taken photos of it working just yet.


----------



## ghoststar101

Nice, looks like it should be a really interesting build. 

How do you provide power for the device if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BassMechanic308

ghoststar101 said:


> Nice, looks like it should be a really interesting build.
> 
> How do you provide power for the device if you don't mind me asking?


There are one of two ways I can do this first is, use a power converter plugged into the cig lighter and use the factory plug. Second is to tie directly into the vehicles 12v source with a cpt step down module. Go from a 12v source to a 5v source with no less than 4amps (required by the xu4 to operate stable).

I'm going to be going with the second option, on a isolated battery source that will charge with the vehicle running, but not have it power anything aside from the odroid. 

I'm also picking this up in the next couple weeks when it's available.








This handy little case will let me hold everything I need as one unit that will be removable from vehicle.

I'm also going to opt out of the minidsp and just go with a pioneer deh80prs. It will handle everything I need it to, and let me keep the radio for the wife without to much fuss.


----------



## ghoststar101

BassMechanic308 said:


> There are one of two ways I can do this first is, use a power converter plugged into the cig lighter and use the factory plug. Second is to tie directly into the vehicles 12v source with a cpt step down module. Go from a 12v source to a 5v source with no less than 4amps (required by the xu4 to operate stable).
> 
> I'm going to be going with the second option, on a isolated battery source that will charge with the vehicle running, but not have it power anything aside from the odroid.
> 
> I'm also picking this up in the next couple weeks when it's available.
> 
> This handy little case will let me hold everything I need as one unit that will be removable from vehicle.
> 
> I'm also going to opt out of the minidsp and just go with a pioneer deh80prs. It will handle everything I need it to, and let me keep the radio for the wife without to much fuss.


Thanks for responding, this is the kind of thing I'd do as a pop-up display in my car. 

Good luck with the build, I'll be keeping an eye on the progress.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Not a problem. A lot of the ideas I've gotten over the years have been from various builds on many different sitea. Mp3car.com has given me a lot of insight into how to go about a setup in general. All the little touches come from me being a knit picker haha.

Originally I was going to use an odroid u3 wich I already have but, ran into the issue of it not being as flexible screen wise because of limited resolutions. Granted the 800 x 480 isn't that great to start with, it will suit my needs for now and it honestly isn't to bad. For a mobile unit that can be put into different cars and what not, it's perfect. 

With the way this is, I also plan to use it at work for music. Like a giant mp3 player.


----------



## BassMechanic308

sorry i haven't updated this in some time. I have not had the money recently to buy anything, as i have bought the wife a new vehicle. its a much needed 2003 Honda Odyssey EX. With our third child being born next month, it was time to finally get a family mobile and i just so happened to find one of the ones I wanted to get her. There will come a build log for it in due time.

As for my project, next week I get my bonus from work, and i should be purchasing the remaining items im looking at for the project, OBD2 BT module, maybe a USB 3.0 hub, have a small 4 port 2.0 hub now that may get me by, Wifi module, case, and a few cords to tie it all together nicely.

So, stay tuned, I've not forgotten about this, just had to change some things around with available funds.


----------



## Silvercoat

Keep us updated. Curious if you are doing bluetooth calling.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Silvercoat said:


> Keep us updated. Curious if you are doing bluetooth calling.


Bluetooth calling will be handle by my galaxy note 4. In the current state, doing it through the odroid would just be hoops to jump through and complicate the setup. Now I can use the note 4 as a wifi Hotspot for the time being until I see if I want to get a dedicated modem.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Ok, placing my order tomorrow for my vushell and wifi adapter. Then I have to wait till taxes for the other goodies I wanna buy for my install.


----------



## BassMechanic308

So I placed my order for the vushell and wifi dongle Thursday afternoon before work. Slated to get it come monday. It will be a challenge to get all the stuff I want to have in it, in the vushell as I'm not even sure how much space I will have completely. But, I'll have some pics to share and maybe a short video of operation.


----------



## BassMechanic308

sorry for the lack of updates recently. ive been busy preparing for my third child, due next week on the 25th. So things have been rocky all around. 

also, the van i just bought the wife less than a month ago, the ignition went out on it and now that something else i need to have fixed here quickly.

but here are some pics of where i stand with the project.








now, i have come up with a slight issues, i cannot have the 1tb hard drive plugged in at the same time the wifi usb stick is plugged in. i pull to many amps and in turn my usb3 ports get shut off and disconnected. So, i NEED to buy a powered usb hub in order to get this fully functioning. 

but having all my music i like at my finger tips is great. also having movies and anime(come on im only 28 and grew up on it) is also great when im waiting.

over all, its smooth and responsive. really quick. ill get a usb gps dongle with taxes. and im also getting a mazda rx8 in the next couple weeks for my summer ride. going to see what i can fit in there.


----------



## ghoststar101

BassMechanic308 said:


> sorry for the lack of updates recently. ive been busy preparing for my third child, due next week on the 25th. So things have been rocky all around.


Congrats to you and your wife on the third child, slow progress is better than no progress. We totally understand.


----------



## BassMechanic308

So, picking up an 2004 rx8 with a premium bose system in a couple weeks. Going to go with an oem interface module to get low outputs for my subs. Has a 9 channel system in it so things should sound alright with a little low end in which the system seems to lack. Going to have to figure out how to get my odroid setup in there. That will be a challenge. Seeing as I can have an auxiliary port installed I'd be able to have everything like I'd want for now till I do go with a full dsp. But at that point, not sure I'll use a 9 channel system again.


----------



## BassMechanic308

So, I decided to take the front panel off the odroid case to place it in the rx8 so I can see what and how I could possibly mount this screen. I already know sourcing a navigation flip screen with bose system is next tonimpossible. So I'm proposing I make a fiberglass section to hold the unit right on the edge with hook and loop velcro. Now this would be just the screen, I would have extended cords to move the main board elsewhere, thinking the glove box or maybe under the passage seat. 




So, right now I'm still waiting to order my aoem-maz2 adapter so I can get my subs installed. I would also have to build a new box. I'm also ordering an adapter to play into the factory deck via aux cable for the time being.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Well, here is a pic of the RX8 all dirty and stuff.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Adapters have been ordered as well as my powered usb hub, and new starter, which hopefully solves a few issues for me. I'm going to see about getting my secondary battery installed to see if it helps with the starting issue as well.


----------



## BassMechanic308

So, before anyone freaks out a out how things currently lok, let me say that I've not cut any wires at all yet and the battery relocation is in fact, not a relocation but an addition to the factory battery for the time being. The amp pictured is a beast, capable of pulling 180 amps of power at any given second. So I will NEVER run it without an additional battery to supplement current draw. I also have a third I can use, just a small 600 watt agm battery. I have other plans for it though if things work ok with it.

I did get my radio adapters, one for low outputs for the subwoofer amp that's pictured. Secondly, I'm opting to currently use the factory radio with an auxiliary input to run the odroid setup until I do another major upgrade over the next year or so. 

Over the course of the next year, I will be rebuilding my 5.3l v8 engine to replace the rotary. I absolutely love the sound of a rotary, but not so much the reliability of one. Seeing as this one has low compression in one or both hosuings, it has a hot start issue after warming up, I can't restart it unless it sits for about a half hour. So a v8 swap with slight upgrades, mainly to the cam (ls6), and valve springs and retainers (ls6 for both), will put me in the 400-450 hp range with a good tune. I haven't quite yet figured out if I want to go fuel injected or carbed with the swap just yet. 

Anyways, here are a couple pics.


----------



## eviling

I dig it. You looked into the rk3288? That's the board I've always wanted to carputer with. Theirs always raspberry pi and they even have an optical DAC. I've never heard of the ux4. How new is it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassMechanic308

Yes of heard of the RK boards. They are very nice indeed, but way overpriced. Carjoying uses those style boards in thier complete setups. 

The xu4 has been out a little over a year I believe. The next version should be coming out sometime soon. 

I chose the odroid unit because I've had great success with the u3 unit I got from them over two years ago runs everyday and displays 1080p like a champ on my living room tv. I'll stand beside them till I have an issue most likely. Kinda like I do samsung phones lol.


----------



## eviling

Idk I was really impressed with the 3288. About a year ago I think it came out. Had best bench marks of any board. Did 4k res also! ;p 

BTW did you go resistive or capacitive in that screen?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassMechanic308

Well, I won't upgrade this board again till they have 4gb ram and 64 bit processors. Then I'll buy a new odroid. The screen I have, although is only 800 x 480, it still had a fantastic picture for what I'll be using it for.

It is a capacitive screen. Cost only 55 dollars with standard hdmi input, and powered by micro usb.


----------



## BassMechanic308

well, this is more or less everything that will be going into this setup. not sure i can really change or simplify it any. Before anyone ask, yes, i will play games while parked or watch videos. This was never meant to be just for music, but an entire entertainment package. any passenger i may have can also have a blast playing games and what not.



i only really need to pick up one more thing, and that is a dc-dc level converter for the odroid main board. so maybe another 50 dollars i need to drop on it all together, which includes materials to get it mounted. Im still thinking about picking up a USB GPS receiver as well.


----------



## eviling

That's funny I like it. I don't find it odd at all actually.I did an amd carputer awhile back and I ran some weird front end software I found. Ended up scraping the project though never saw it to finish  had the carputer up and running it worked. Was cool 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassMechanic308

Well my goal was originally to be able to transfer the setup from one vehicle to the next, but with this rx8 I'm trying to make it my spring/summer/fall ride and I want everything to have a place. I do some spirited driving in the car, so turns make things go places.....lol

I still intend to swap out the rotary engine with a 5.3l v8, not sure if I want to carb it, or keep fuel injection. To me it don't really matter. 

I also dI'd get a subwoofer installed. I wanted 2, but I don't have the room for them with the box setup I have. 

I had to temporarily put the amp under the rear deck because it don't move around, and the sub/box does and I didn't want it sliding off the shelf because I haven't figured out a way to stabilize it just yet.


----------



## McNugget

I've always wanted to build one of these but I've always been too lazy. Right now I just have an Android dash cam but I want to integrate it with the alarm to make it a security camera too and upload the video with wifi to the house.


----------



## BassMechanic308

McNugget said:


> I've always wanted to build one of these but I've always been too lazy. Right now I just have an Android dash cam but I want to integrate it with the alarm to make it a security camera too and upload the video with wifi to the house.


That's doable, on a relay system with either a shock or tilt sensor attached to your alarm that would auto start the dash cam when the alarm is triggered. I could see this being useful to an extent.


----------



## McNugget

BassMechanic308 said:


> That's doable, on a relay system with either a shock or tilt sensor attached to your alarm that would auto start the dash cam when the alarm is triggered. I could see this being useful to an extent.


I have a DEI 508D microwave field detector attached right now and it has a "ground on warn" function. The camera begins recording when the charger is connected and stops when it's disconnected. So if I just had a relay to turn the charger on when grounded, I could have a security camera. Step 2 would be to get that video connected to the wifi in the house.


----------



## eviling

That's shouldn't be difficult. Their are lots of ways to connect a camera's to a wireless network feed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassMechanic308

so things have slowed to a crawl for me because im moving at the end of the month and ive suspended all spending on the car till im relocated. which i did find a place, but cant move in till the last week of this month. and it has a garage!!! 1.5 car, but i dont have to work in the sun/rain/snow anymore. thats a big plus for me. ill also have some killer internet besides this 2mb up/down ive been dealing with for the past year in the country. 100mb up/down dedicated fiber network here i come!!!!

i need to start saving for a v8 swap to. not sure how much longer this rotary is going to last me.


----------



## McNugget

The problem I'm having with my Android carpc/dash cam is power. If I let it run all the time connected to the car battery, it could drain the battery. Having it turn on/off with the ignition is fine but the Android battery still gets run down. How did you solve that? I was going to use voltage sensing but Android's voltage sensing isn't very accurate.


----------



## BassMechanic308

McNugget said:


> The problem I'm having with my Android carpc/dash cam is power. If I let it run all the time connected to the car battery, it could drain the battery. Having it turn on/off with the ignition is fine but the Android battery still gets run down. How did you solve that? I was going to use voltage sensing but Android's voltage sensing isn't very accurate.


Well, I haven't done so just yet, but I will be running a third battery with high aH, just for the odroid setup, that will be stand alone from the main charging system while off. When running, it will charge just like the other two batteries currently. I may drop it down to just two batteries in the future once other things happen. 

But no progress as of late. Preparing to move last week of the month back into town from the country boonies. I have although ran the odroid setup 24x7 since putting it together with no I'll effects right now. So safe to say this should work well for me.


----------



## McNugget

So this is like an entire car battery just for the Odroid? That seems like a lot of weight and expense. If I set my Android to airplane mode with mobile, wifi, Bluetooth etc off, it'll only lose 1-2% battery overnight on the smart phone battery. The problem I'm encountering with battery is my FTP uploads. I have a sync task setup to automatically upload all of my dashcam videos to the home PC when I get home. It takes about 40 minutes at 6 MB/sec but just that little burst consumes about 25% of the battery and it's not charging when it's uploading because the car is off. 

What I'm trying now is I setup a charging current detection task to detect when the car is on/off but the charger will remain plugged in all the time. So with the car on, the charger should gets 14.5v and output 1200ma charging current. With the car off, the charger should get 12.5v and output 1100ma charging current. So I'm detecting that current to turn the camera and other things off to save power when the car isn't running. Another problem is; what happens if the stereo hits hard and the voltage drops?


----------



## naiku

McNugget said:


> So this is like an entire car battery just for the Odroid? That seems like a lot of weight and expense. If I set my Android to airplane mode with mobile, wifi, Bluetooth etc off, it'll only lose 1-2% battery overnight on the smart phone battery. The problem I'm encountering with battery is my FTP uploads. I have a sync task setup to automatically upload all of my dashcam videos to the home PC when I get home. It takes about 40 minutes at 6 MB/sec but just that little burst consumes about 25% of the battery and it's not charging when it's uploading because the car is off.
> 
> What I'm trying now is I setup a charging current detection task to detect when the car is on/off but the charger will remain plugged in all the time. So with the car on, the charger should gets 14.5v and output 1200ma charging current. With the car off, the charger should get 12.5v and output 1100ma charging current. So I'm detecting that current to turn the camera and other things off to save power when the car isn't running. Another problem is; what happens if the stereo hits hard and the voltage drops?



Might be worth you looking into a DCDC-USB and programming it in Automotive mode. You can set a delay, so that when the ignition is switched off the tablet keeps power for a period of time. I am not sure how long a delay you can set, but you may be able to set that for 45 minutes in order for it to sync. The biggest problem would be if you are just heading to the grocery store for example, you don't really want to leave it powered for 45 minutes just sitting there doing nothing.

I would debate just having your dashcam video saved to a USB flash drive, then when you get home just take that inside and copy to the PC that way.


----------



## McNugget

naiku said:


> Might be worth you looking into a DCDC-USB and programming it in Automotive mode. You can set a delay, so that when the ignition is switched off the tablet keeps power for a period of time. I am not sure how long a delay you can set, but you may be able to set that for 45 minutes in order for it to sync. The biggest problem would be if you are just heading to the grocery store for example, you don't really want to leave it powered for 45 minutes just sitting there doing nothing.
> 
> I would debate just having your dashcam video saved to a USB flash drive, then when you get home just take that inside and copy to the PC that way.


I don't want to jack BassMechanic308's thread but the goal of my project is to find a way to repurpose unused smartphones. In line with that goal, the required hardware should be kept well below the cost of buying an actual dashcam so I think a $60 charger is out of the option. The dashcam should also work automatically, set it and forget it. If the required hardware gets into the $100 range, there are off the shelf dashcams that are actually cheaper and have better video quality. The convenience of "set it and forget it" is a deal breaker for me and I think most other people too. I think Bassmechanic308 is looking at a higher budget Car Android with more features, but we still face the same challenges like how to power it and how to automate things.


----------



## naiku

McNugget said:


> I don't want to jack BassMechanic308's thread but the goal of my project is to find a way to repurpose unused smartphones. In line with that goal, the required hardware should be kept well below the cost of buying an actual dashcam so I think a $60 charger is out of the option. The dashcam should also work automatically, set it and forget it. If the required hardware gets into the $100 range, there are off the shelf dashcams that are actually cheaper and have better video quality. The convenience of "set it and forget it" is a deal breaker for me and I think most other people too. I think Bassmechanic308 is looking at a higher budget Car Android with more features, but we still face the same challenges like how to power it and how to automate things.


Do you have a thread? if not start one, would be kind of cool to see how that pans out. So many people have old phones laying around.


----------



## McNugget

naiku said:


> Do you have a thread? if not start one, would be kind of cool to see how that pans out. So many people have old phones laying around.


Yeah I guess I could make one


----------



## BassMechanic308

McNugget said:


> I don't want to jack BassMechanic308's thread but the goal of my project is to find a way to repurpose unused smartphones. In line with that goal, the required hardware should be kept well below the cost of buying an actual dashcam so I think a $60 charger is out of the option. The dashcam should also work automatically, set it and forget it. If the required hardware gets into the $100 range, there are off the shelf dashcams that are actually cheaper and have better video quality. The convenience of "set it and forget it" is a deal breaker for me and I think most other people too. I think Bassmechanic308 is looking at a higher budget Car Android with more features, but we still face the same challenges like how to power it and how to automate things.


Well said. As for my setup, yes, it's meant to be able to do whatever I can throw at it in any condition. I could even run it "headless" which would be no monitor, and most likely still have the functionally I'm looking for. But what's the fun in that!!!!


----------



## BassMechanic308

Yes it's been a long while now, and no, I haven't gotten remotely close to installing anything at all yet. Main reason being, the car doesn't feel like cooperating with me sometimes. So I've had to pull the trigger on gather some of the engine swap parts. I managed to pick up a chevy vortec v6 that needs a new crank. But I'm having second thoughts about it as a whole later down the road. I'm thinking a 350 will be better suited overall. I did however pick up the t5 5 speed transmission. Shifts smooth as butter. Happy with that for now.


----------



## McNugget

It happens man, I'm the same way. I just got around to retrofitting door lock solenoids after a year and now I want to sell the Mazda for an 04 Caddy CTS. I can't really comment on the engine but that transmission sure sounds nice!


----------



## BassMechanic308

McNugget said:


> It happens man, I'm the same way. I just got around to retrofitting door lock solenoids after a year and now I want to sell the Mazda for an 04 Caddy CTS. I can't really comment on the engine but that transmission sure sounds nice!


oh ill comment on the engine for you, i ended up scrapping the idea of using it. parts are far far cheaper for the 350 version of it. 

i also recently discovered a new efi system from Holley that gets released in a weeks time, that I am already planning to pick up for this 350 vortec ill be picking up within the next couple months. self tuning, self contained, can be used for a blow through boost setup up to 14psi, and i already have a nice turbo sitting here waiting to be abused. 

as for the trans, its going to get me started, but i gotta be careful with it. they are not known to hold large amounts of power. next on the list is a T56 from a camaro/trans am or buying a brand new one for about 2k that can handle much more power.


----------



## McNugget

BassMechanic308 said:


> oh ill comment on the engine for you, i ended up scrapping the idea of using it. parts are far far cheaper for the 350 version of it.
> 
> i also recently discovered a new efi system from Holley that gets released in a weeks time, that I am already planning to pick up for this 350 vortec ill be picking up within the next couple months. self tuning, self contained, can be used for a blow through boost setup up to 14psi, and i already have a nice turbo sitting here waiting to be abused.
> 
> as for the trans, its going to get me started, but i gotta be careful with it. they are not known to hold large amounts of power. next on the list is a T56 from a camaro/trans am or buying a brand new one for about 2k that can handle much more power.


Could you tell me what EFI system that is?

What do you mean blow through boost setup?


----------



## BassMechanic308

McNugget said:


> Could you tell me what EFI system that is?
> 
> What do you mean blow through boost setup?


here is the efi kit from holley. Holley 550-510, Holley Sniper EFI Self-Tuning Kits | Holley

and a blow through boost setup is mainly for carburetor vehicles. but since this is a carb style efi kit, its considered a blowthrough setup. odd, yes, will it work, yes.

and a little development, ill have to push the mazda working off for a while and focus on getting my expedition back up and running with a new engine seeing as its taken a dump and developed one nasty rod knock out of nowhere. crap.....:mean:


----------



## McNugget

BassMechanic308 said:


> here is the efi kit from holley. Holley 550-510, Holley Sniper EFI Self-Tuning Kits | Holley
> 
> and a blow through boost setup is mainly for carburetor vehicles. but since this is a carb style efi kit, its considered a blowthrough setup. odd, yes, will it work, yes.
> 
> and a little development, ill have to push the mazda working off for a while and focus on getting my expedition back up and running with a new engine seeing as its taken a dump and developed one nasty rod knock out of nowhere. crap.....:mean:


That's a pretty cool product!


----------



## CZ Eddie

How well is that 1TB drive working out in this setup for you?
Does Android need to re-scan the drive on every bootup before it lets you play any music from the drive? 
Does the rescan take a while?

About the RX8, I'd keep it with the stock [rebuild] engine if I were you.
Sounds like you have a lot of time-consuming projects already, maybe too many.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Well, the 1tb drive works great. Does not have to rescan when booted. Normally it's 100% ready once booted. 

As for projects and what not, I haven't even decided what I want to even do with the expedition yet. The rx8 just got a recent ignition tuneup, and as for parts for the swap, I have a few already. It's a long term project for now. I won't even begin to do anything to the rx8 till I have all the parts I want/need to do it. 

So some things take a back burner for now, and others get shoved forward. It's all a matter of time and money. I'm even thinking about switching the odroid out for a more capable unit coming to the market here soon. So yeah, things always change.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Thank you, it's good to hear that about the USB drive.
I tried hooking one up to my Marshmallow'd Nexus 7 2013 tablet.
It reads files. But dangit, every single time you reboot, it wants to spend a few minutes rescanning the drive before letting you play music files.

It's one of the reasons I'm looking closer at the AndroidCarPC route.

Good luck with the RX8 project!


----------



## BassMechanic308

well sorry for the lack of any updates at all fellow enthusiast. since mid/late August till now ive been forced to work third shift with anywhere between 56-72 hour work weeks. this is my first full weekend off in forever besides the given holidays(hell i worked thanksgiving day as well...), but yeah, ive been on a roller coaster from hell lately.

as for an update on this setup, ive not touched it at all, but have come to the conclusion that with the gathering of parts for my 5.3l/t5 swap, and the need for a way to tune the beast on the fly, im looking at a windows setup that can dual/triple boot. So, the udoo x86 will probably be purchased later this month and windows 10, and a version of linux and android installed as well. i need hptuners to tune and diagnose the engine with corrections, then go back to my normal driving setup with android. 

at that same time, i plan to go from the 7 inch screen to a 10 inch screen, and completely eliminate the factory radio/amp setup in favor of a dsp and multi amp setup. as for the screen right now, i can actually run 3 monitors off this udoo, so i may actually look into doing some crazy stuff(full digital gauges anyone?)

but i havent dropped anything, just kinda said its hard to work on stuff in sub zero temps, snow, and little sleep(getting like 3-5 hours of sleep a day). 

so, there will be updates slow and steady. this is something i need, and require.


----------



## Jheitt142

this really seems like the way to go. I can dash mount a 7" screen in my ranger no problem. My only thing is still powering the setup. there has to be a decent DC-DC power supply for these.

I wonder if something like this would work? i know its only 5 amps. http://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/seeed-technology-co-ltd/313080006/1597-1243-ND/5488036


----------



## BassMechanic308

street.terror said:


> this really seems like the way to go. I can dash mount a 7" screen in my ranger no problem. My only thing is still powering the setup. there has to be a decent DC-DC power supply for these.
> 
> I wonder if something like this would work? i know its only 5 amps. 313080006 Seeed Technology Co., Ltd | Power Supplies - External/Internal (Off-Board) | DigiKey


haha, funny enough thats what i use for a few other things(charging usb ports). 

but yes, it will work indeed. but, im actually looking into a different powering setup that utilizes a switched ignition source that always on.


----------



## BassMechanic308

long time no see, been awol for a while trying to get things settled back in place after my RX8 engine finally let go. sadly, it will be down for some time to come, dont plan for it to be back on the road fully for at least a full year or more.

so i ended up borrowing my in-laws car for a little over 2 months while i figured out what i wanted to do for a vehicle. ended up looking at a pickup truck, but it sold before i could return to the guy with cash, so that was a miss. one i really really wanted to. 

so i looked around for a few more weeks and ended up looking at and buying a 1999 buick park avenue ultra, supercharged 3.8l (bullet proof engine) for 900 bucks. practically stole it for that price. But, with it being so low, you know there was issues. some easy to address, and others, that will take time to do. overall, the car just needed a damn good interior clean up(to rid it of the mother mouse and newborns i found), not an issue, nothing was tore up, just lots of rat crap. bleached everything i could, and put some natural pine cones in to soak up that smell. car drives great, has tons of power, gets good gas millage, is extremely comfortable, and has lots of trunk space for my system, so it hits all the things i care about.

i have installed a 4 channel amp, and my sub setup for now. im actually getting ready to build my new sub box so i can finally use all 4 of my sundown audio sa8v2 d2's. i purchased a big ass ports' 8 inch monstrosity flared tube port and have worked out dimensions. I will even keep more than half of the trunk space with this box haha.

Im working on planning out the touchscreen in the factory dash location and all the wiring and what I need to run the setup externally right now. Going to use some ¼ inch wood to fasten everything to besides the screen, I have to get a couple adapters and what not and figure out the mounting setup I will be using to put the screen in.

after all that final wiring will occur for the android pc setup. I will temporarily be using my jensen flipout I have as the main processing unit to funnel sound into until I buy my minidsp c6x8. So bare with me here, things are taking shape, just not as fast as I'd like myself, work to damn much...


----------



## BassMechanic308

so, ive had some time here and there to work on things with getting this setup to fruitation, and i can say im feeling rather good about it all. so lets get some photo's a postin.....










dont mind the green trim, kids before me seemed to enjoy painting things in this car, and i am returning it to stock. But, i ended up mutilating a single din radio double din install kit that had a pocket. but in doing so i was given the necessary mounting locations i needed. this is temporary, im still working on it. i will also get some better pics rather than just this one here of the screen and how i have it mounted. overall though, im extremely happy with it.










this here, is everything ill be using to run this setup, minus the minidsp. there is a 1tb hard drive below the 120gb ssd. the ssd with contain music only for instant loading compared to the 1tb drive. the plan for this setup is to have all the wires hidden below if possible. i will have a standoff built and plexiglass put over the top so i can see my work, if i have it in sight. 

i did screw up on ordering my cables. i thought the XU4 had an otg port onboard, but it doesnt, and my odroid U3 does.....damnit. lol so now ive got to order another adapter to fix that issue. 

i hope maybe this weekend i could possibly get my new subwoofer box built and get everything mounted to the board and maybe up and running.


----------



## BassMechanic308

well, this is about the end of this setup here. i may look into a fm usb stick a little later down the road, but im not a huge fan of radio these days.









one of the main reasons its taken me a while to get all this done is work is killing me with 56+ hours a week. 

i finally got my new box built, and i must say, for having 700 watts feeding 4 8's, this thing absolutely just pounds like no other. box is unfinished yet, i have some dark stain i will be using on the birchwood. i had to hear it. 








http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e391/ssj4broly/20170418_172822_zpsmzcqhjty.jpg[/img]























i only have it wired at 4 ohms right now, because i dont have the electrical to support 1 ohm at 2k watts, but it still bangs. 

im going to try to have it installed later today(sunday) if the weather is decent, just had snow on friday here in Nebraska. going to trial run it off a toggle switch so i can see how much power its going to consume with the vehicle on and off until i get the secondary battery installed for it to use alone. 

overall, things are coming together. just need to push a little more.


----------



## mbair

Sweet setup


----------



## BassMechanic308

so, lots of things have happened in my time away from here. buick is gone now, and its place, my 86 Chevy k10 has stepped in as daily duty. the subs/box has moved to the wifes honda minivan, and my entire setup is completely changing for the most part, or should i say has audio wise for now. 

ill get some pics up and going of things ive done and are doing, and what are coming. it will be an interesting change of things for sure.


----------



## BassMechanic308

so, ive been busy, getting ready to LS swap my 86 chevy k10, so i havent gotten pics o f anything yet, but i CAN give you a basic rundown of whats going to be happening.

Odroid H2 - https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-h2/
this little guy i will have a 240Gb NVMe ssd as main storage drive/hold the Operating Systems. It will be running 8Gb of gskill ddr4 so-dimm ram. I will also have a 240Gb ssd drive for more storage. 
I will be running windows 10 and linux dual booting capable. Once there is a decent android OS, it will also be running it.
im trying at all cost to avoid any mechanical parts. they dont last long in vehicle applications.

power consumption is somewhat of an issue. for the time being i will have to run off a power inverter to make due. i plan to fix this down the road. 

So its also capable of dual display output. something ive been wanting on a SBC for a very long time. I will be running a 7 inch waveshare touch screen to begin with. I have intentions to switch over to a 10 inch waveshare touch screen down the road. I havent decided just yet if im going to use the second display function just yet in my truck, but i can move the setup to my wifes suburban for road trips and take advantage of the function then.


----------



## BassMechanic308

here be the brains of the operation!!!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jh0Hg3D69ofN7nrH61skwDAOxNHr1iu5/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W0orC4jSUxIYb5AAE7rqJ0Z6kP6gMgLq/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pO2_Y4y9qrwbNFW2HofSlemFvexWWGxF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/173FJMvNDzI_MftitI4ZJFI3pzaNgcw7i/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jO6jOPP9z_HMErzMdiWmEooZlsGC5EAB/view?usp=sharing

more items coming in soon. ordering ram tomorrow.


----------



## moodue

Ha it's pretty cool to see you are still at it. I hadn't considered a build like this but you've certainly got my gears turning!

Also... LS in a k10? I'm into it.


----------



## BassMechanic308

moodue said:


> Ha it's pretty cool to see you are still at it. I hadn't considered a build like this but you've certainly got my gears turning!
> 
> Also... LS in a k10? I'm into it.


yeah, LS platform is just amazing. Plus the fuel millage from modern fuel injection is also a nice plus. I will however be going from mid grade gasoline to 91+ octane.

As for the mobile pc setup. I actually have it fully operational, I just never got it into the vehicle. One because its been to damn cold here lately, and two, I decided to do the LS swap with 4l60e transmission to modernize the drive terrain some. Mainly because the SBC 350 in the truck now is slowly dripping and burning oil. 

As for an update on parts, NVMe 240Gb ssd is arriving tomorrow. 8Gb Gskill ram stick was ordered this morning, and will be here tuesday. "Should" be able to have it operational that night.


----------



## BassMechanic308

So, I have been on a bit of a hiatus....Work has been busy, and we are slowing down for the winter. That hasn't stopped me in my pursuit of trying to get things done, but it has for sure slowed them down immensely. Alas, I am back for an update on what has been going on. 

Previous system that I was previously building has found a home elsewhere. My new system, which is complicated yet simple, has been formed and is nearing the final stages of development. 

This is a 2 part setup, each with its own special functions and purposes.

First system, the top unit, is comprised of an Odroid XU-4, full 7 inch touchscreen, and is strictly for monitoring engine parameters. It does have GPS capabilities, but its primary function is for speedometer comparison to the vehicles speed, and monitoring engine vitals.

The second unit, on the bottom, is a Kodi system ran by a Raspberry Pi 4, 4gb model, full 7 inch touchscreen. It is by far quicker then the RPI3 setup could ever be. Even in the early development stages its in now, its far superior!! The primary focus of this system is music(entertainment). This system alone, once developed a little further down the road, i hope that it will also control a front/rear camera system that records as the vehicle is running. 

Now, few could say that one unit could do all these functions, but main reason why i dont like that idea, is mainly because of needing a functioning gauge cluster in my vehicle. the idea of spending well over 1200 dollars on a vehicle specific gauge cluster, with low resale value is just not appeal or plausible to me. This setup could actually be moved from vehicle to vehicle almost effortlessly with minimal downtime. the screens are going to be self contained in their own, lite-weight setup when final stages are reached. the SBC's will be in their own self contained setup as well. just a few feet of cords will link them together. 

I will include some pictures of everything, and one of the vehicle its going into. There are still some items I am waiting on, so hopefully this is done SOON!!!!


----------



## Canena

I constantly have problems with synchronization. what could be the problem?


----------



## BassMechanic308

Canena said:


> I constantly have problems with synchronization. what could be the problem?


What is your current setup?


----------



## naiku

Looking forward to some more updates, the truck is cool looking. 

In some ways I miss my tablet install, sure the Kenwood I have now works perfectly, but I miss that level of customization I had with the tablet. It doesn't help that I picked up a Note 10+ a week ago and have been using Dex on it.


----------



## BassMechanic308

naiku said:


> Looking forward to some more updates, the truck is cool looking.
> 
> In some ways I miss my tablet install, sure the Kenwood I have now works perfectly, but I miss that level of customization I had with the tablet. It doesn't help that I picked up a Note 10+ a week ago and have been using Dex on it.


more updates will be coming. picked up a ssd for storage of music and such on the rpi4 end of things. working on mounting solution and encasing the screens next. need some 90 degree adapters for the hdmi cables off the touchscreens so i dont bugger them up.


----------



## Hugh Jazz

BassMechanic308 said:


> more updates will be coming. picked up a ssd for storage of music and such on the rpi4 end of things. working on mounting solution and encasing the screens next. need some 90 degree adapters for the hdmi cables off the touchscreens so i dont bugger them up.


No offense, but do you have adhd?


----------



## BassMechanic308

Hugh Jazz said:


> No offense, but do you have adhd?


Well, I'm not, as far as I can tell. I do tend to be very undecided about certain things sometimes. Normally vehicles and electronics to be honest. The other issue I have is I like to tinker with SBC's. I own like 5 of them that all get used differently. Lol


----------



## Hugh Jazz

BassMechanic308 said:


> Well, I'm not, as far as I can tell. I do tend to be very undecided about certain things sometimes. Normally vehicles and electronics to be honest. The other issue I have is I like to tinker with SBC's. I own like 5 of them that all get used differently. Lol


I in no way meant that as an insult : both my brother and I have adhd so I thought I'd ask. I also have multiple projects going on and sometimes with everything going on I find it hard to complete them.


----------



## BassMechanic308

Hugh Jazz said:


> I in no way meant that as an insult : both my brother and I have adhd so I thought I'd ask. I also have multiple projects going on and sometimes with everything going on I find it hard to complete them.


In al seriousness, plans have changed once again, not because I want them to, but because I cant handle the unreliable booting of my android SBC I was planning to use. I havem had a chance to think things through yet, but something is coming. Kodi/rpi4 setup is basically complete now.


----------



## christinarnieves

super awesome!


----------



## imickey503

Please! Do a video on your setup please! Don't care about the quality of the video or etc. Just PLEASE post a video. I want to use a Raspberry pi4 as well in my PT as I just don't want to mess with the OEM dash and a JVC or Pioneer deck is just not going to look right at all. 

The neat thing with the Pie, is that you can make all the buttons on your head unit & display work with the Rasberry pie. Even the CD playback from the stock unit should work. That way you can just take the Digital signal and run it into the pie, (hopefully for me) from the CD players raw data by using it as a Pure transport, then taking that signal into the PIE and then out to the FreeDSP or other dac. 

Its never been a BETTER time to do Audio in car. So many cool options! And yea, I did the Digital gauge thing as well. Just found software that reads DRB III data so I can get a real time display. OBD-II is sort of slow on some cars. 

If you like to HACK and build? Amazing time my brothers!


----------

